# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Обряды, церемонии, ягьи на Нагорной

## Махабхарата дас

На месте будущего Храма на Нагорной уже действует ягья-шала, и мы предлагаем вайшнавам наше скромное служение по проведедению различных обрядов, церемоний, ягий и хом.
В частности в ближайшее время планируется церемония на Васанта-панчами 29 янаваря в 17 часов.
Божее подробная информация здесь:  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...?t=2024&page=6



Наши контакты: +79037164718 (вотсап, вайбер), Скайп: mahabharata108
Е-мейл: mahabharata108@mail.ru

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Ягья на Гаура-пурниму

    Дорогие преданные, рады вас пригласить на праздничную ягью, посвященную явлению Господа Гауранги.
     Во время ягьи мы будем также декламировать Чайтанйопанишад и читать 108 имен Господа Гауранги. В произнесении последнего вы можете попрактиковаться, зайдя на сайт dayalnitay.ru в соответсвующем разделе.
   Ягья состоится 9го марта в 12.00 в центре на м.Нагорная.
На ягью вы можете приносить фрукты, цветы, гхи.
Более подробная информация по тел: +79037164718 
(Вотсап, Вайбер)


Также приглашаем вас на церемонию Адхивас в храме Шри Шри Дайал-Нитай Шачисуты, с которой начинается празднование явления Господа Гауранги. Церемония состоится в воскресенье, 8го марта после Гаура-арати.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы, рады вам сообщить, что мы возобновляем регулярные ягьи в Экадаши.
Ближайшая ягья будет посвящена завершению пайо-враты и Говинда-двадаши.
Относительно предстоящего хорошо написал на своей страничке в ФБ Вишнурата прабху:
Очень советую обратить пристальное внимание на экадаши 6 марта. Дело в том, что он экадаши только 9.17 утра. Дальше начинается Двадаши. И на этот же день выпадает накшатра Пушья. Сочетание месяца Пхалгуна, двадаши и Пушьи носит название Говинда-двадаши!
Прекрасный день, чтобы прийти на программу в храме, сделать пожертвование на празднование Гаура-пурнимы, раздать плоды амалаки (в Москве продаются засахаренные) или заказать ягью.

Хари-бхакти-виласа утверждает (14 глава) :
"Когда 12-й день растущей луны месяца Пхальгуна соединяется с накшатрой Пушйа, он называется Говинда Двадаши, поскольку он дарует преданное служение Господу Говинде. Человек должен поститься в этот день и поклоняться Господу Говинде с преданностью. Человек должен следовать той же процедуре, соблюдая этот обет, как было описано в Папанашини Маха-двадаши.
Слава Говинда Двадаши:
Если Двадаши растущей луны месяца Пхальгуна соединяется со звездой Пушйа, то он известен как Говинда Двадаши, уничтожающий даже тяжёлые грехи.
Тот, кто постится в этот день, соблюдая правила и предписания, освободится от всех греховных реакций и больше не получит рождения в этом мире, но достигнет редко достижимого совершенства жизни."

Начало в 17.00.
Вы можете приносить с собой фрукты, цветы, гхи и проч.

Наши контакты: +79037164718 (ВАйбер, Вотсап)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Ягья на Папамочани экадаши

    Дорогие преданные, рады вам сообщить, что мы проведем ягью на Папамочани  экадаши. Эта ягья будет посвящена собственно Экадаши-врате, а также 40-дневной врате которая завершится в благоприятный день Акшая-трития. Обратите внимание, что относительно последней мы будем делать санкалпу* вечером 18го после Гаура-арати в Храме на Куусинена.

Ягья состоится 19го марта в 17.00. Место – Центр на Нагорной.

"Экадаши, приходящий в темной половине месяца Чайтра, называется Папамочани экадаши. Он препятствует влиянию на преданного, исполненного веры, духов и демонов. О лев среди людей, этот экадаши также дарует восемь совершенств жизни, исполняет все желания, очищает жизнь человека от последствий всех грехов и утверждает его в добродетели".

Для решения различных проблем Шримад Бхагаватам рекомендуют обращаться к Верховной Личности Бога:
"Да защитит нас восхваление божественных имен, образов, качеств и атрибутов Верховной Личности Бога от влияния зловещих планет, от метеоров, от завистников, змей, скорпионов, а также от тигров, волков и других хищников. Да послужит оно нам защитой от призраков, от материальных стихий (земли, воды, огня и воздуха), от молний и от последствий наших прошлых грехов. Мы всегда страшимся того, что угрожает нашему благополучию. Так пусть же восхваление Господа... разрушит все препятствия на нашем пути."

Вы можете приносить с собой фрукты, цветы, гхи и проч.

Более подробная информация по тел: +79037164718 
(Вотсап, Вайбер)




________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

* Санкалпа (санскрит.), означает намерение, сформированное в сердце и уме - торжественная клятва, определение, или пожелание.  На практике санкалпа означает абсолютную и однонаправленную решимость сосредоточиться на определенной цели  Санкальпа - это инструмент, предназначенный для концентрации	 воли, сосредоточения и согласования разума и тела.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

НАРАСИМХА-ЯГЬЯ И НАВАРАТРИ

Дорогие преданные и друзья, в связи со сложной ситуацией в мире мы, следуя по стопам старших вайшнавов (в ленте ФБ есть ролик о Нарасимха-ягье в Аховалам) будем проводить Нарасимха-ягью 31.03 в 12.00 по Москве. Эта ягья будет проходить в русле Параяна-марафона, который начался 18.03 и будет продолжаться по 26.04 включительно. В ходе этого марафона мы читаем Нарасимха-кавачу, Рина-мочана стотру, Шри Нарасимха-накха-стути, некоторые преданных повторяют Вишну-сахасра-нама стотру. 

ДЛЯ ЧЕГО ПРОВОДИТЬ ЯГЬЮ
Старшие вайшнавы упоминают по крайней мере три причины для обращения к Господу Нарасимхе.
1) Защита от неблагоприятных влияний и обстоятельств как на грубом, так и на тонком плане
2) Просьба удалить все нежелательное, что есть в нашем сердце, анартхи
3) Защита духовного учителя

ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ ЯГЬИ
Поскольку Храм сейчас закрыт для посещения, мы будем проводит Ягью удаленно, те. будет организована трансляция, вы будете видеть и слышать, что происходит на ягье, мысленно предлагать свои подношения. Также, если вы хотите получить благо большее, чем просто созерцание, мы организуем регистрацию на ягью, как мы это делали на фестивале Садху-санга. То есть Вы связываетесь с нами, вносите орг.сбор и сообщаете свои ФИО или духовное имя. Мы, кроме отправки вам материалов (тексты мантр), включим ваше имя в Санкалпу перед ягьей, будем от вашего имени предлагать подношения в огонь, в том числе и пурна-ахути, заключительное подношение. 
Зарегистироваться нужно до вечера 30.03 на Нарасимха-ягью и до вечере 1.04 на ягью посвященную Рама-навами (информация о ней будет позже).

ТЕКСТЫ
Итак, на Нарасиха-ягье мы будем читать вышеупомянутые мантры, обращенные к Господу Нарасимхе, а также молитвы к Вайшнави Дурга-майи в свете проходящего сейчас нава-ратри.

КОНТАКТЫ
ТЕЛ: +79037164718 (Вотсап, Вайбер), e-mail: mahabharata108@mail.ru  Скайп: mahabharata108. Личные сообщения на форуме Кришна,ру и в ФБ

Ваши слуги

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Ягья на Рама-навами.
Подробнее здесь: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...722#post187722

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Ягья на Камада экадаши 4.04 в 12 по Москве

Более подробно здесь:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...750#post187750

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Хануман-пуджа и ягья 7го апреля в 14 по Москве.
Подробнее здесь:

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...761#post187761

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Ягья на варутхини Экадаши

Подробнее здесь: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...827#post187827

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Церемония ШРАДДХА в день Акшая-тритийа

Подробно здесь: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...001#post188001

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Ягья в день Акшая-трития

Подробнее:

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...300#post188300

----------

